# Best shaky head weight? what brand?



## 7smitty14 (Jan 23, 2011)

There are several shaky head designs, brands and types on the market. Some that make the worm stand up off bottom a lil and some that claim to make it stand up straight almost. This is a technique i want to try more this year and see what happens. The megastrike shake2 weight claims to make worm stand straight up and from videos i have seen it does. I need some shaky head experts to tell me what the best setup is with weight and what brand and kind or worm. I use baitcasters only although i know a lot of people throw them on a spinning real. what is the best rig out there, weight, worm, etc.


----------



## aznflycaster (Jan 23, 2011)

I use the spot remover with the screw on wire in 3/16oz almost all the time.


----------



## AU Bassman (Jan 23, 2011)

Over the years I have fished alot of different jigheads. The one that I use now is made by Davis jigs and is called the HBT jighead. 

  The one thing I could tell you about jigheads is the more of the hook eye that is exposed the harder it is to pull through brush,rocks ect, without getting hung up.The HBT has the lead pinched up around the eye so that it there is very little hook eye sticking out to hang up on.

  I fish this jighead in the 1/8 oz size on eight lb. test mono ninety percent of the time. I use the 3/16 on ten lb if the wind is bad. I have never used a baitcaster when throwing this setup. A good spinning reel with fresh line and a 6/6 to seven foot rod in medium to medium heavy action rod will get it done. Need a fast tip on the rod.

 As far as fishing this setup. If all you're doing is dragging the jighead on the bottom you are really missing out. This bait is very versatile. I have caught largemouth up to eight lbs. so don't think it's not a big fish bait. It really shines on schooling fish in the wintertime if you can find them.

 Check out Coosa tackle. They carry the HBT.

             Good luck!

    The unpainted heads are cheaper in bulk and you can paint them yourself. Kinda neat having colors no one else has.


----------



## meeks88 (Jan 23, 2011)

www.northstarbaits.com


----------



## Team3D (Jan 23, 2011)

> Over the years I have fished alot of different jigheads. The one that I use now is made by Davis jigs and is called the HBT jighead.
> 
> The one thing I could tell you about jigheads is the more of the hook eye that is exposed the harder it is to pull through brush,rocks ect, without getting hung up.The HBT has the lead pinched up around the eye so that it there is very little hook eye sticking out to hang up on.
> 
> ...



Davis bait co....  Great products!


----------



## tyjohnston (Jan 23, 2011)

spot remover 3/16 oz. pro-model. you cant beat it.


----------



## jsimages (Jan 23, 2011)

i feel as if depending on what worm you use also has alot to do with the bait standing straight up or not. i use several different style worms depending on the time of year and the area im fishing. theres alot of head stlyes out there and weights also. i almost always throw a 3/16 head. i use several head styles also depending on whats the area im fishing.a spinning reel is a better setup for shakey head fishing in my opinion and the lighter the line the better also. i caught a 6lb8oz yesterday on a picasso 3/16oz shakey head with a zoom swamp crawler in green pumpkin. i was throwing this on a skeet reese shakey head rod with a revo spinning reel, with 4lb bps mono line. jmho


----------



## 7smitty14 (Jan 23, 2011)

lets say you are fishing a lake that has very little if any grass on bottom and is mostly 5 to 6ft deep and has some areas that go from 5ft to 17ft at an incline . the bottom is mostly hard. not sure if its clay but bottom is hard


----------



## Gary Mercer (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been using the Tommy Head Ewg for a couple of years now.
Works great, and really stands the bait up.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Jan 23, 2011)

Jewel Bait Co.   I love the Jeff Kreit Shakey head...it holds the bait great and the hook is lighter for easy penetration.   No need to set the hook...just sweep and reel.  I guess fishing Drop Shot so much lead me to the Jewel heads.  Great for skipping docks and sits up with the hook pointing straight up.   

Just my 2 cents -

LJ


----------



## alexmlane (Jan 24, 2011)

As far as shakeyheads I used to only throw the Spot Remover Pro-Models until I fished with the Davis/HBT shakeyheads. Not only do they not get hung up as easy as the Spot Removers but they look 10x better. 

A buddy an I settled the arguement over which one stood up better in my swimming pool and hands down the HBT won. The Spot Removers I think win people over (it did me for a while) by the design and the flat shape of the head but after looking at them in a pool they really dont do what you think.


----------



## mikef61 (Jan 25, 2011)

X2 on the Jewel Shakey heads!


----------



## RLbass88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Slider Spider jig heads

http://www.cabelas.com/roundhead-specialty-spider-slider-head-1.shtml


----------



## coachrollo (Jan 25, 2011)

netboybaits.com


----------



## blondiega1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dang.....wrong type of shake weight.
I was gonna ask if you get a refreshing spritz and cab fare at the end.


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 25, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=499127&highlight=


----------



## riprap (Jan 25, 2011)

1/8 oz., my own. Whatever it costs for hooks and electricity is all I have in them. I feel a lot better when I break them off.


----------



## Travis Clay (Jan 25, 2011)

Netboybaits.com


----------



## reezenshooter (Jan 25, 2011)

blondiega1 said:


> Dang.....wrong type of shake weight.
> I was gonna ask if you get a refreshing spritz and cab fare at the end.


----------



## aaron batson (Jan 26, 2011)

Screwball head from Netboybait !!!!


----------



## RLbass88 (Jan 26, 2011)

blondiega1 said:


> Dang.....wrong type of shake weight.
> I was gonna ask if you get a refreshing spritz and cab fare at the end.



HAHAHA!!!


----------

